
Angellist: A Zero Capital, Infinite Carry Venture Capital Fund - domrdy
https://medium.com/@hackevents/angellist-a-zero-capital-infinite-carry-venture-capital-fund-d37fee8b6328
======
phantom_oracle
Brilliant analysis.

Without knowing it (us), they may silently be building the AirBnB of venture
capital.

It will be interesting to see how many successful exits they produce from
startups using AngelList though, as liquidity events will require late-stage
investors to create bigger values and they mustn't end up eating into those
investors markets.

